# Branding boxes



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi, We are wondering what folks are doing with their boxes. Is anyone branding boxes these days? Where are you getting the branding irons made? How long does it take to brand a stack of boxes. I'm imagining that it would be quicker before they are assembled and that you could rig up something like a drill press to speed up the process. But of course a stencil with some rattle can paint would be pretty quick too. Do you end up using a whole lot of propane?

Or are you just happy if you manage to get the boxes painted and forget about the whole idea.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I brand all my boxes before they are built, using a customized branding head that attaches to a drill press and some roller track. I can brand thousands of boards an hour with a 3 man crew, one person feeding the line, one person operating the branding head and another person unloading the line and palletizing. 

My custom iron is 40 years old, so I don't know where to get them made anymore.

Aaron


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought my branding iron from amazon.com (http://amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAQFPS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

It comes with a coupon to have a custom two line head made. Took about 2 weeks to get it. It is an electric model. Takes about 15-20 minutes to warm up then

I went to town. Branded 16 boxes twice each in under 15 minutes. I like it and the price. As well as the ease of use.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

In the '70's, we used a company called "Everhot", and purchased around 50 brands for gift boxes. They are now called "Brand new" I believe. They may advertise in ABJ. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Brand new makes a good solid bronze iron and torch that hooks to a propane tank. In the 70s we branded with a similar iron hooked to an old fashioned gasoline blowtorch.This one works good but the interchangeable letter one didn't get hot enough for a good deep brand.I brand the boxes before assemby.

http://www.brandnew.net/estore/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=7&cat=Beekeepers<br>Beehive+Branders


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I had mine made in a local machine shop, they laser cut the brand out of metal and fabricated it from there. Works great.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

here is a forge I built for heating irons works well and don't use much gas > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIRTcmR6sSk

you could use mortar mix and perlite or fire cement in place of perlite if you don't the water glass I used 4" pipe for center form but you can use any size you want.

I also have used a old fashioned gasoline blowtorch for many yrs. 

as for the iron I made my own just ss bar stock bent and welded together to a rod with a wooded handel. You could have a local welder make an iron for you. I know a guy who casted copper to make some branding irons as well his irons hold heat longer than mine but the cost him more to make.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

if you had a large setup you may want a Induction Forge very fast takes a bit of power but its pretty safe. what one looks like running a show and tell> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4xsqw463Hs


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

I built something close to what this guy has here > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2GL3DHdcos but the problem is u need a power source even though mine works off 12v dc I just use propane out in the yards. if you were doing in in a wood working shop no problem but we end up doing it in the yard most of the time with propane as we end up using boxes as fast as we are building boxes 
there are lots of these builds on youtube if you do a search 
Good Luck hope this helps and gives someone a winter project to build


----------

